# Uber Concedes In Price War



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber to concentrate on "brand" rather than price.
Same cars same drivers but paying more to Uber flagged as new Uber strategy.
https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/640BBA72-830E-11E9-98EA-ED8EBD33BEC2


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Basically they agreed to increase fares just as they agreed to suppress driver pay. Keep in mind that they share some of the same original investors, directly and indirectly. Google, Toyota, PayPal, Softbank directly and through fund other funds they control. 
A Whistleblowers is needed.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Time for more strikes.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Weren't they being investigated for manipulating low prices with Lyft to keep other competitors out, it's now just the opposite side of the crime.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber to concentrate on "brand" rather than price.
> Same cars same drivers but paying more to Uber flagged as new Uber strategy.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/640BBA72-830E-11E9-98EA-ED8EBD33BEC2


This was inevitable. They know they must stop the bleeding. Uber also had very impressive revenue growth.

_Uber reported bookings - which represents the total amount of money spent on the Uber platform, instead of just the part that Uber takes and is counted as revenue - of *$14.65 billion, up from $10.9 billion a year ago.*_


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Weren't they being investigated for manipulating low prices with Lyft to keep other competitors out, it's


When was this?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber to concentrate on "brand" rather than price.
> Same cars same drivers but paying more to Uber flagged as new Uber strategy.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/640BBA72-830E-11E9-98EA-ED8EBD33BEC2


Gee why didn't we think of this?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

To bad nothing will go to drivers. That's the Uber way.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Basically they agreed to increase fares just as they agreed to suppress driver pay. Keep in mind that they share some of the same original investors, directly and indirectly. Google, Toyota, PayPal, Softbank directly and through fund other funds they control.
> A Whistleblowers is needed.


"_A Whistleblowers is needed"_

⚠What will the blower whistle ?⚠

?Higher fares and lower driver commissions = higher company profits ??higher stock price ??
happy stockholders ?? 
and thumbs up ? from Wall Street ??

Drivers response: more newbies sign up ???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Most pax will dump Uber and move to Lyft if Uber raises prices and Lyft stands firm. It’s essentially the same drivers using a different platform.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Basically they agreed to increase fares just as they agreed to suppress driver pay. Keep in mind that they share some of the same original investors, directly and indirectly. Google, Toyota, PayPal, Softbank directly and through fund other funds they control.
> A Whistleblowers is needed.


That would amount to collusion and price fixing.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

It's all about the investors. Like oil companies and the fake refinery problems they definitely talk amongst themselves.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> That would amount to collusion and price fixing.


I wouldn't put it past them.
I'm seeing the Lyft and Uber prices have gone up recently for passengers.
I've tested out 2 rides from my house to set destinations.

Currently, Lyft has raised prices like a good 30% from just a few months ago.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> That would amount to collusion and price fixing.


The word collusion lost all its value. But Uber should change its name to RICO.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> That would amount to collusion and price fixing.


It's more like Nudge Nudge Wink Wink.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> The word collusion lost all its value. But Uber should change its name to RICO.


lmao


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> When was this?


https://uproxx.com/technology/uber-price-fixing-scandal-federal-investigations/
This is an older article, and I can't find the more recent one I read, but there are some also in terms of price fixing against Taxis.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

It’s working. Lyft jumped up to $57.82 when I just checked the price.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

basically an attempt to make their stock prices rise but by telling people they are colluding together illegally to take more money from riders on drivers backs

investors are like, "yippie!"


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> When was this?


That's why they don't want to fix rates anymore, anti trust lawyers have them under a microscope.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> basically an attempt to make their stock prices rise but by telling people they are working together to take more money from riders on drivers backs


Financially they had to stop the stupid Death Match price war because it was bleeding both companies. Has anyone seen higher prices yet?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber to concentrate on "brand" rather than price.
> Same cars same drivers but paying more to Uber flagged as new Uber strategy.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/640BBA72-830E-11E9-98EA-ED8EBD33BEC2


I've been checking prices on a few different routes. I'm not seeing a price increase to riders yet. Is anyone else seeing a price increase in their market?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber to concentrate on "brand" rather than price.
> Same cars same drivers but paying more to Uber flagged as new Uber strategy.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/640BBA72-830E-11E9-98EA-ED8EBD33BEC2


can we say antitrust litigation is on the horizon


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Most pax will dump Uber and move to Lyft if Uber raises prices and Lyft stands firm. It's essentially the same drivers using a different platform.


why would any driver who does both log onto the other if ones fares are doubled?

Lyft would go from 10+ minute wait to 30+ minute waits

if uber raised rates lyft would copy within minutes i kid i kid might take em a week to reword what uber copy & pastee & even if they did it will NEVER go to drivers its pretty obvious drivers are less than dog doo doo on their front laws and they despise/hate drivers with such a passion theyll do everything to treat them worse

no one should be doing any ride that doesn't gross $8-10 & they both pay $4 gross now and for years all they do is try to increase their cut

either of these "companies" starting to pay a minimum $5 more per ride & doubling rates is about as likely as finding a ******** giving unicorn that pisses hundred dollar bills $ shits steak dinners

its not happening this ponzi ends with a bail out or buy out for pennies on the dollar everyone cashed out their golden parachutes & actually got a human trafficking app to an ipo, its now on the taxpayers & government to hold their bag as designed

believe me they are going to try & get 99.9% of fares before the feds bang the doors down & it will be a room filled with empty offices, phones of the hook & servers all off line thats how it ends 1 day no one will be able to log on, no one able to request a ride, uber lyft down news all online as travis k snorts coke of 3 models asses in his 37 million dollar condo & dara flies back to his harem with a few hundred million more than he had 2 years ago

its nothing but organized crime at this point

the minimum fare to driver needs to be $8-10 GROSS, minimum per mile $1.50 per min .30 just to be CLOSE to minimum wage they are so far from paying that now its comical & they keep taking more its NOT going to happen these criminals will NEVER pat you a legal wages theyd rather launder a billion thru their lawyer friends before paying you what youre legally entitled to period. do not expect the labor department or fbi to do anything about it

all yoy can do is game the system & if you know you're going to quit dont end trips till they get to 100 & keep cashing out, stand in crowds collect xancel fees, lol go out with a bang & give every non cash tipper the $2 experience they "paid" for


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

"Price Increase" refers to how much they're going to charge drivers to use their platform, not how much they're going to charge passengers for rides.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

They can't lower driver pay any further. They have to charge pax more.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber closed at $40.41 today. If the price war is really over it will benefit both companies.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber to concentrate on "brand" rather than price.
> Same cars same drivers but paying more to Uber flagged as new Uber strategy.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/640BBA72-830E-11E9-98EA-ED8EBD33BEC2


Lyft closed at $59.54 today which indicates there are investors who see something in Lyft I don't see.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Uber gonna charge pax more now? The same pax that won't pay surge, tip, cleanup fees, delivery fees etc...

Yeah. Probably best to rely on that Uber brand they've been building all along.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I read and posted this article as well last week when it came out. Although MarketWatch choose to put "Price War" in the title, the quoted Uber and Lyft execs didn't say anything about "Price War" ending. What they did say:

_"We've more recently seen signs of competition becoming more focused on brand and products versus incentives, which is a trend that has continued into Q2 2019 and we think which is a healthy trend for the business," Chief Executive Dara Khosrowshahi said on the conference call, just as shares started heading higher._​
Focus on the product vs incentives. What exactly they are thinking on "incentives" could be wide ranged. From the huge sign up bonuses, to streaks, quests, discount promos to riders, whatever. They do need to adjust price to slow/stop bleeding. But I think they will cut other places first. And up marketing campaigns to help with "brand". I've started seeing less quests and boosted areas the last few months. But that could just be summer is here and things slow down......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Lyft closed at $59.54 today which indicates there are investors who see something in Lyft I don't see.


It's called the dead cat bounce.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

What uber should do is raise prices for pax and pay drivers more... if uber pays drivers more than lyft does noone will drive for lyft and pax will have to use uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's called the dead cat bounce.


I don't think so. Trending up for about three weeks.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They can't lower driver pay any further. They have to charge pax more.


I remember people saying this two years ago now we look at two years ago as the good old days.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_A Whistleblowers is needed"_
> 
> ⚠What will the blower whistle ?⚠
> 
> ...


Whistle price fixing. Collusion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

First of all, did I read that correctly that Uber was on a conference call with Lyft?
If so, ⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇


RideshareSpectrum said:


> That would amount to collusion and price fixing.













goneubering said:


> Financially they had to stop the stupid Death Match price war because it was bleeding both companies. Has anyone seen higher prices yet?





goneubering said:


> I've been checking prices on a few different routes. I'm not seeing a price increase to riders yet. Is anyone else seeing a price increase in their market?


Not necessarily in black and white but Lyft is often charging 150 to 300% Prime with nothing being passed to the driver


1.5xorbust said:


> Most pax will dump Uber and move to Lyft if Uber raises prices and Lyft stands firm. It's essentially the same drivers using a different platform.


 Lyft is charging the same they're just not pass it on to the driver. It'll be interesting the outcome of the lawsuit investors have against Lyft because they were Deincentivizing the drivers and didn't inform the investors


----------

